# New VCubes



## It3ration (Mar 21, 2010)

Forgive me if this is old news. There are pictures of all the new vcubes on their site and they will apparently be released soon.

http://www.v-cubes.com/prod_info/future_products.php


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 21, 2010)

OMG I NEED TO SAVE UP
WAIT, I WANT MODERN WARFARE 2 TOO!!!!
:confused: i have no idea what i'm gonna do.


----------



## It3ration (Mar 21, 2010)

Get a job?


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 21, 2010)

It3ration said:


> Get a job?



I'm 12.


----------



## It3ration (Mar 21, 2010)

That does complicate things.


----------



## Sherwood (Mar 21, 2010)

No way! How do they make cubes that big lol! I want all of them! Any details when they are coming out?


----------



## ianini (Mar 21, 2010)

They're not "new", they just have new pictures. And it is sort of old news.


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow, they are really planning to offer everything from 2x2 up to 10x10?!
I'm curious as to how the 2x2 and 3x3 would feel, but I have my doubts that they could compare to the best cubes that already exist.


----------



## calekewbs (Mar 21, 2010)

I think I just...


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 21, 2010)

wtf calekubes


----------



## kunz (Mar 21, 2010)

i dont think that means there going to come out soon. its just like the v-cube more section in the older site. at any rate they arent out yet all there doing are stupid sticker variations.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 21, 2010)

Cool, I wonder what the 3x3 would be like.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 21, 2010)

Well, they do have patents from 2x2 to 11x11.


----------



## xbrandationx (Mar 21, 2010)

I wonder how good the 3x3x3's going to be


----------



## DaBear (Mar 21, 2010)

these are legit pics unlike what they used to have on the site which were just cheap drawings....the fact that they have them to photograph means they're getting close to mass production


----------



## aronpm (Mar 21, 2010)

DaBear said:


> these are legit pics unlike what they used to have on the site which were just cheap drawings....the fact that they have them to photograph means they're getting close to mass production



They are not photographs.


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 21, 2010)

super awesomeness

EDIT: They do look like real pictures


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 21, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Cool, I wonder what the 3x3 would be like.





xbrandationx said:


> I wonder how good the 3x3x3's going to be



it would be a v5 mech but smaller,

i know its a bit hard to imagine but i know exactly how it would be


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 21, 2010)

It'd be cool if the V5-2 would be pillowed!
Will they make a V Cube 1?


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Mar 21, 2010)

They should make the super set, it would cost like $500.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 21, 2010)

Im not gonna buy them immediately, cuz I have literally, NO money, and I still need a square-1


----------



## luke1984 (Mar 21, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Im not gonna buy them immediately, cuz I have literally, NO money, and I still need a square-1



I'm gonna wait a while too, the prices will probably drop after a few months.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 21, 2010)

I had a dream about a 4x4 mech that would be insane if it worked.


----------



## Truncator (Mar 21, 2010)

Argh, don't make my heart jump like that. I thought they actually released them 



~Phoenix Death~ said:


> It'd be cool if the V5-2 would be pillowed!
> Will they make a V Cube 1?


No way, pillowed cubes suck.


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 22, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Will they make a V Cube 1?



Kinda pointless, also mymyselfandpi beat them to that


----------



## wubiks (Mar 22, 2010)

people should consider this video before ordering any V-Cubes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nRepqZ7wzs


----------



## Dene (Mar 22, 2010)

wubiks said:


> people should consider this video before ordering any V-Cubes
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nRepqZ7wzs



Wow. You, and anyone that agrees with that video, is a complete and utter moron. Check the comments to see my personal flame-bashing of that idiot.

EDIT: May as well put my comments on his video here. Bear in mind that each section had a 500 character limit so I couldn't really take the effort to come up with comments that flowed better. I had to go with what fitted.

You are an idiot and you need to be taught a lesson, so let me do that while adding in many rude and intentionally insulting words. (I have a feeling this is going to take a few posts).

Firstly: Of course they pictures on their website are done on a computer. ARE YOU A COMPLETE MORON? When was the last time you went into McDonald's and got a burger that was even half the size that it was depicted in the ads? Or the last time you you saw a picture of a diamond that wasn't flashing with gloss?
This is how advertisers sell their products, it has been used since well before you were born, and will continue for all time.
Secondly: Of course they removed a bad review from their website! They are trying to sell a product, not turn people away. If you want to post a bad review you will have to go elsewhere. I can't think of a single website where they allow negative reviews of their own products or service.
On that note, let's go there. I have had nothing but excellent service from V-cubes.
I once lost a piece of a V6 down the drain while cleaning it, and they sent out 6 new pieces for only the cost of the postage!
Thirdly: Did you even TRY the products? They are the best around by far. They are a work of pure genius which has come at the expense of many years of hardwork and intelligent designing by Verdes. Knock-offs are not only completely illegal, but a morally repugnant. They undermine all the time and effort put in by Verdes to give us the most ingenious puzzle of all time.
My own v-cubes, which I got as soon as the products were released over 2 and a half years ago, are still going strong. And as one of the fastest bigcubers in the world (check out my WCA profile, Dene), I can guarantee that I have solved my v-cubes more than almost anyone else in the entire world, definitely including you. Yet I have never had any problems with my V5 or V7. Naturally I modded my V6, but that is a completely different issue (V-cubes want to maintain a cube with all moving parts).
You are clearly a mentally retarded loser that has no concept of modern advertising and promotion. You need to get some perspective on the real world. You need to gain some respect and gratitude to those who work their whole lives to bring you a product. I hope for your own sake that I never find out who you are or ever meet you, because such a confrontation could go very badly.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 22, 2010)

I for a moment thought that they had released a V8 or a V9. Come on V-Cubes release it fast


----------



## lorki3 (Mar 22, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> It'd be cool if the V5-2 would be pillowed!
> Will they make a V Cube 1?


yes the v-cube 1 as a gift by spending 40 euro or something like that


----------



## Litz (Mar 22, 2010)

wubiks said:


> people should consider this video before ordering any V-Cubes
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nRepqZ7wzs



This video is really funny. Also, whoever made it is an idiot.


----------



## wubiks (Mar 22, 2010)

Dene said:


> wubiks said:
> 
> 
> > people should consider this video before ordering any V-Cubes
> ...



"Of course they removed a bad review from their website! They are trying to sell a product, not turn people away" 

BAHAHAHAAHAH sounds like a great company. That's funny how you called a V-Cube "the most ingenious puzzle of all time".. considering it's just an extension of a Rubik's Cube.. but alright that's just you're opinion I guess.

"You are clearly a mentally retarded loser that has no concept of modern advertising and promotion. You need to get some perspective on the real world. You need to gain some respect and gratitude to those who work their whole lives to bring you a product. I hope for your own sake that I never find out who you are or ever meet you, because such a confrontation could go very badly."

Do you know what kind of argument that is? That's called "attacking the person" if you've ever taken a logic class. It doesn't really help in proving your argument.

And about confrontation for my "own sake".. rofl.

Oh and by the way, if you read carefully.. I said people should CONSIDER the video. Never said "don't buy v-cubes!" hahaha! Gotcha.


----------



## robindeun (Mar 22, 2010)

they are going to make a v-cube 6b, I hope its almost non-clicky


----------



## Kian (Mar 22, 2010)

wubiks said:


> people should consider this video before ordering any V-Cubes
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nRepqZ7wzs



This guy is dumb in ways I can't explain in words.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 22, 2010)

wubiks said:


> "Of course they removed a bad review from their website! They are trying to sell a product, not turn people away"
> 
> BAHAHAHAAHAH sounds like a great company. That's funny how you called a V-Cube "the most ingenious puzzle of all time".. considering it's just an extension of a damn Rubik's Cube.. but alright that's just you're opinion I guess.



Learn the difference between extending a cube and adding extra layers. You don't realise how much of a mechanical masterpiece the v-cubes are.



wubiks said:


> Do you know what kind of argument that is? That's called "attacking the person" if you've ever taken a logic class. It doesn't really help in proving your argument.



Sure Dene could have put it a nicer, less offensive way but he was clearly extremely unimpressed by what this guy had said. People insult people all the time over the internet. Deal with it.


----------



## wubiks (Mar 22, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> wubiks said:
> 
> 
> > "Of course they removed a bad review from their website! They are trying to sell a product, not turn people away"
> ...



Come on dude, extension/expansion/making it bigger... seriously? Same thing.

And I wasn't complaining about him insulting me.. I simply said that it doesn't help in his argument.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 22, 2010)

wubiks said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > wubiks said:
> ...



Have you ever thought of different mechenisms?


----------



## Muesli (Mar 22, 2010)

wubiks said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > wubiks said:
> ...


You quite obviously have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## wubiks (Mar 22, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> wubiks said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



Wow you know what I'm saying; a V-cube is a bigger version of a Rubik's cube. I'm not getting technical about it. Wtf. Of course people are gonna get all TECHNICAL about it but it's pretty obvious what I'm trying to get at here with the V-cube being an extension/expansion of a Rubik's Cube.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 22, 2010)

wubiks said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > wubiks said:
> ...


You're acting as if you can just glue 9 3x3s together and get a 9x9x9. They are quite complex inside.

Do you actually own any of the v-cubes?


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 22, 2010)

I was under the impression wubiks was that guy.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 22, 2010)

wubiks said:


> people should consider this video before ordering any V-Cubes
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nRepqZ7wzs










I can see that you're an idiot.


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 22, 2010)

Dene said:


> .....because such a confrontation could go very badly.



Really?

Having said that,



4Chan said:


> I can see that you're an idiot, Wubiks.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 22, 2010)

wubiks said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > wubiks said:
> ...



If you think it's so easy to just increase the number of layers, why don't you try to design a 7x7x7, or even a 5x5x5? The innovation of V-cubes wasn't "lol 7 is greater than 5", but the creation of a mechanism that allows those bigger cubes to be constructed and still allows the puzzle to cut corners, turn smoothly, hold together when a piece is removed, and even handle falling off a desk without completely breaking. You don't have any idea how incredibly difficult it is to invent such a great mechanism... it's nowhere near as simple as just making "a bigger version of a Rubik's cube".


----------



## Chuck (Mar 22, 2010)

wubiks said:


> people should consider this video before ordering any V-Cubes
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nRepqZ7wzs



Yeah?
Maybe you want to tell us why your own comment on that video was deleted by the author?


----------



## Edam (Mar 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=el2q3KP8Xzg

Dene's had a reply.


----------



## wubiks (Mar 22, 2010)

qqwref said:


> wubiks said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



I think you're missing the point, he called it the most ingenious puzzle of all time. lololol. The concept of it is uhhhhhhhhh a bigger rubik's cube.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 22, 2010)

*Troll.*


----------



## wubiks (Mar 22, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> I was under the impression wubiks was that guy.



Yeah I thought he was talking to me but it was pasted from comments on that video. Oh well some of it still applies.


----------



## wubiks (Mar 22, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> *Troll.*



YUM.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 22, 2010)

Haha, oh wow. That response video is HILARIOUS.


----------



## Feryll (Mar 22, 2010)

If Tony Fisher can dropkick it onto a sidewalk with nothing but a scraped sticker and a small bent, I wouldn't call them cheap, poor, etc. Try that with any other cube. An eastsheen would definitely die.


----------



## wubiks (Mar 22, 2010)

Feryll said:


> If Tony Fisher can dropkick it onto a sidewalk with nothing but a scraped sticker and a small bent, I wouldn't call them cheap, poor, etc. Try that with any other cube. An eastsheen would definitely die.



lol i can agree with that. But then again, just because it can survive a dropkick on cement doesn't necessarily mean that it's good for speedsolving right?


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 22, 2010)

>Implying that V-Cubes aren't the best big cubes, and aren't better than knockoffs for speedsolving.


----------



## wubiks (Mar 22, 2010)

4Chan said:


> >Implying that V-Cubes aren't the best big cubes, and aren't better than knockoffs for speedsolving.



If you're talking to me, I didn't imply anything.. My argument was that the fact a puzzle can survive a drop kick alone is not enough evidence to prove it is a good puzzle.. because that was Feryll's argument for V-Cubes being good puzzles.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 22, 2010)

wubiks said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > >Implying that V-Cubes aren't the best big cubes, and aren't better than knockoffs for speedsolving.
> ...



What makes a good puzzle? 
Smooth turning? - Check 
Corner cutting? - Check
Stability? - Check


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 22, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> What makes a good puzzle?
> Smooth turning? - Check
> Corner cutting? - Check
> Stability? - Check



Stability doesn't apply to the v6 IMO. The 5 and 7 v-cubes rock, but The v6 has problems in all 3 of those areas. I realize that they were just trying to make the puzzle work well, and not necessarily to have it solved in 3 minutes or less. But still, pre-mod, the v6 is a pretty instable puzzle.

EDIT: This became more of a problem for me when a much much better 6x6 was released by a KO company. I do have high hopes for the v6b though


----------



## wubiks (Mar 22, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> wubiks said:
> 
> 
> > 4Chan said:
> ...



I guess. I never said V-Cubes were bad puzzles, my first post in this forum was for people to CONSIDER that video.. that's all. Geez.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 22, 2010)

wubiks said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > wubiks said:
> ...


And we all correct you and told you that that guy was melodramatic and unreasonable. Then you went off on one saying that the v-cubes weren't an innovation, and we corrected you.


----------



## wubiks (Mar 22, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> wubiks said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



I just don't think the V-Cubes are "ingenious" puzzles haha. It originates from the Rubik's Cube. I agree that it takes a lot of hard work to create something with that structure but I mean.. considering we already know how to solve a Rubik's Cube.. I don't think it's some masterpiece that you make it out to be.


----------



## KwS Pall (Mar 22, 2010)

Listen to me:

I have v-cube 5 - the best cube I have ever seen (i have seen many of them.) (1:42 official avg, still a bad one)
I have v-cube 6 - well, I have seen a ko (pillowed 6x6 at Essen Open), but imo v6 is still better (even without a pin, bought in august 08). (3:2x I think, at home mean of 3 was sub 3)
I have v-cube 7 - I have seen a KO (polish open 2010), and I think still v7 is the best (my v7 I had recieved in september 2008) (over 5 at comp, sub 5 at home)

So? Anyone beats that? (I had 4 v5, 4 v6, 3 v7)


----------



## wubiks (Mar 22, 2010)

KwS Pall said:


> Listen to me:
> 
> I have v-cube 5 - the best cube I have ever seen (i have seen many of them.) (1:42 official avg, still a bad one)
> I have v-cube 6 - well, I have seen a ko (pillowed 6x6 at Essen Open), but imo v6 is still better (even without a pin, bought in august 08). (3:2x I think, at home mean of 3 was sub 3)
> ...



lol..nope, you win buddy.

So you've had 11 V-cubes? Why'd you have to buy so many? Hmmm...


----------



## KwS Pall (Mar 22, 2010)

wubiks said:


> KwS Pall said:
> 
> 
> > Listen to me:
> ...



"YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH!"


----------



## wubiks (Mar 22, 2010)

KwS Pall said:


> wubiks said:
> 
> 
> > KwS Pall said:
> ...



So, why'd you have to buy so many? LOL


----------



## Dene (Mar 22, 2010)

wubiks said:


> Oh and by the way, if you read carefully.. I said people should CONSIDER the video. Never said "don't buy v-cubes!" hahaha! Gotcha.



What are you on about? I never said anything about you. You're just as stupid as that guy in the video.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 22, 2010)

wubiks said:


> KwS Pall said:
> 
> 
> > wubiks said:
> ...



Yeah, because v-cubes are the ONLY puzzle that ever gets worn out :fp


----------



## wubiks (Mar 22, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> wubiks said:
> 
> 
> > KwS Pall said:
> ...



Oh well then that sucks. They should make them higher quality.. oh wait they don't wanna do that because they've got you guys at their feet; the V-Cube wears out.. and consumers buy more!! YAY!!! PROFIT!!!


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 22, 2010)

wubiks said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > wubiks said:
> ...


I know, right!? I mean just the other day I was reading about a plastic that never wears out!


----------



## wubiks (Mar 22, 2010)

Dene said:


> wubiks said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and by the way, if you read carefully.. I said people should CONSIDER the video. Never said "don't buy v-cubes!" hahaha! Gotcha.
> ...



wthellllll yeah you did, you said "Wow. You, and anyone that agrees with that video, is a complete and utter moron." after I posted that link...


----------



## Dene (Mar 22, 2010)

wubiks said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > wubiks said:
> ...



I have two sets of v-cubes. I still only use the original set that I got (I got the new set simply because they were on super-sale about a year ago).


----------



## wubiks (Mar 22, 2010)

Dene said:


> wubiks said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



haha well you might be an exception considering you spend a lot of time with them... you know how to deal with and fix the flaws.


----------



## Dene (Mar 22, 2010)

wubiks said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I have two sets of v-cubes. I still only use the original set that I got (I got the new set simply because they were on super-sale about a year ago).
> ...



What flaws? I have never done anything to my V7 other than lube it. I changed the stickers on my V5 to textured tiles, otherwise I haven't done anything but lube it. On my V6 I did the mod, but we all know that the V6 has issues that Verdes is not prepared to resolve in the way that we would go about it. At least it exists, and they have made attempts to improve it.


----------



## wubiks (Mar 22, 2010)

Dene said:


> wubiks said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



That david woner guy just said that v-cubes wear out


----------



## Muesli (Mar 22, 2010)

wubiks said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > wubiks said:
> ...


ALL CUBES WEAR OUT


----------



## wubiks (Mar 22, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> wubiks said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



eh.. according to david woner.. V-Cubes are the only cubes that wear out.. go talk to him about that


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 22, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> ALL CUBES WEAR OUT





wubiks said:


> That david woner guy just said that ..........



Silly


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow, you didn't catch the sarcasm or the facepalm.
You're really dumb, and yet you suggest other people to take logic courses.


----------



## wubiks (Mar 22, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > ALL CUBES WEAR OUT
> ...



i dont understand what you're trying to prove here?


----------



## Konsta (Mar 22, 2010)

http://kuvaton.com/kuvei/literal_birds_comic.jpg


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 22, 2010)

Dene said:


> wubiks said:
> 
> 
> > people should consider this video before ordering any V-Cubes
> ...


It would be really funny if the maker of the video removed your comment.


----------



## Dene (Mar 22, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> It would be really funny if the maker of the video removed your comment.



He blocked and reported me. Comments gone. Ironic much?


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 22, 2010)

wubiks said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > wubiks said:
> ...



Attacking the person. Official name: Ad Hominem attack.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 22, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Yeah, because v-cubes are the ONLY puzzle that ever gets worn out :fp





iSpinz said:


> I know, right!? I mean just the other day I was reading about a plastic that never wears out!





wubiks said:


> i dont understand what you're trying to prove here?



LOL.



Musli4brekkies said:


> ALL CUBES WEAR OUT



This.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 22, 2010)

Dene said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > It would be really funny if the maker of the video removed your comment.
> ...



Good thing I told you to save them somewhere. I knew he'd do that. But he made a video response, highlighting your comments, giving more publicity to your comments. What an absolute idiot. Someone should download those videos 

Now wubiks has been banned, this argument can't really be continued.  (unless it's a perma ban, which I guess is more likely.


----------



## KwS Pall (Mar 23, 2010)

wubiks said:


> KwS Pall said:
> 
> 
> > wubiks said:
> ...



Cos I got 2 sets for free?
and v-cubes actually get better when wearing out!




wubiks said:


> Now wubiks has been banned, this argument can't really be continued. (unless it's a perma ban, which I guess is more likely.



What a pity


----------



## jiggy (Mar 23, 2010)

wubiks said:


> people should consider this video before ordering any V-Cubes
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nRepqZ7wzs



"This video has been removed by the user. "

Hmmm, I think you hurt his feelings, Dene.

EDIT: He seems to have made a two part video explaining himself. Part 1 and Part 2 if you're interested.


----------

